# One of the Best Sermons On Justification I Have Ever Heard



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 21, 2008)

Been listening to a couple of sermons today by Free Reformed Church Pastors and came across this gem on Justification by Dr. L.W. Bilkes.

SermonAudio.com - God's Word of Justification

Absolute must listen.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 21, 2008)

Just downloaded it.


----------



## APuritansMind (Nov 22, 2008)

Just downloaded the sermon and will listen to it this afternoon. Thanks for posting the link.


----------

